# Best online place to buy Lubro-Moly or Mobil 1?



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

For a 1.8T engine... probably 5w-40 or 0w-40
Mobil1 or Lubro-Moly


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Best online place to buy Lubro-Moly or Mobil 1? (GTi 1.8T)*

Why online? LubroMoly is available at NAPA Autoparts. M1 0w40 can be found at any number of AP stores, Checker, Autozone, Pep Boys, often even at Wal Mart.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Best online place to buy Lubro-Moly or Mobil 1? (bcze1)*

But the question still remains... where online? I know the Canadian NAPAs don't sell LiquiMoly nor do any other retailers (on my island, at least).


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Best online place to buy Lubro-Moly or Mobil 1? (bcze1)*

But the question still remains... where online? I know the Canadian NAPAs don't sell LiquiMoly nor do any other retailers (on my island, at least).


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Best online place to buy Lubro-Moly or Mobil 1? (rickjaguar)*

amazon has M1 for an ok price. No tax on it so yea....


----------

